# Warcraft 3



## SSJ7 (28. Juli 2005)

Hi ich würde gerne wissen wie ich hosten kann bei Warcraft3.

Bitte um hilfe will unbedingt hosten.

Habe einen D-LINK W-LAN ROUTER D 614+.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Der Inquisitor (8. August 2005)

Hallo SSJ7!

Du musst bei deinem Router den Port 6112 freigeben, damit du eigene Spiele erstellen kannst. Das sollte helfen.


Inquisitor


----------

